# Compact Class



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

BMW 1 Series - Audi A3 - VW Golf


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

I vote for the 1er. When can I order one?


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Golf for me please. i like that audi actually put a nav screen in instead of that ghetto thing in between the speedo and tach.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

I double dog dare anyone to make fun of the 1ers nose compared to the A3!


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

The Golf looks enourmous compared to the other two.

The 1-er dash stands out as simple and classy between the busy-ness of the other two. :thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Hmmm. NOne of them look "right" to me. THe Audi is the best, but its tough to get past that grille. The Audi also has the best interior. I'd actually be ok w/ the 1er interior--but that odd, non-sensical curve that the dash trim really bugs me. Why'd they have to do that-- it looks like ****e. Other than the steering wheel (granted, Audi's is no prize either), and that wierd curve, the 1er could be the best of the Bangled interiors.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Audi exterior with Golf interior. The new Audi steering wheel is awful.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

stylewise I like the A3 the most,inside and out. Golf looks very boring compared to the others, hubcaps dont help that much either  But I would rather drive and buy the 1er :thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Audi exterior with Golf interior. The new Audi steering wheel is awful.


OR 1er interior but modify that annoying trim piece so that it doesn't have that arc. I feel like BMW (now) always has to funk-up an otherwise ok design with stupid details. Its like looking at something nice with bird**** on it. You just want to go and "clean it up".


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

I like the A3. Which engine(s) will it be sold with in N.A.? Any idea on pricing? Tough market, considering that the Volvo S40 / V50, plus offerings from the usual suspects from Japan.

Ed


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

robg said:


> OR 1er interior but modify that annoying trim piece so that it doesn't have that arc. I feel like BMW (now) always has to funk-up an otherwise ok design with stupid details. Its like looking at something nice with bird**** on it. You just want to go and "clean it up".


No, it's the iDrive/popup NAV that bugs me. The dash looks way too sparse for the stuff that's there to work without the pop-up (there's no radio display, even) and the VAG cars both have a nice MID, whereas the BMW only has dummy lights. Ironic, as E38/39/53 have a really nice in-cluster MID.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Ed328Ci said:


> I like the A3. Which engine(s) will it be sold with in N.A.? Any idea on pricing? Tough market, considering that the Volvo S40 / V50, plus offerings from the usual suspects from Japan.
> 
> Ed


pretty sure 200hp/torque 2.0T. Pricing I would guess at or slightly below base A4, which I think is around 25k USD


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Tough market. Basically, the market is squeezed between the Mazda 3 and the WRX / low-end 3 series (320i in Canada). 

Ed


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Ed328Ci said:


> Tough market. Basically, the market is squeezed between the Mazda 3 and the WRX / low-end 3 series (320i in Canada).
> 
> Ed


yeah I am interested to see if it sells. Premium hatchback class in NA seems to be a new trend after previous failure. First the Mercedes C hatchback, now Saab 9-2x, next A3, with bmw choosing to sit on the sidelines. Not sure how the Mercedes is selling but there is pretty decent difference in price between it and the c sedan so it might be attracting some people who cannot afford the sedan. I think the Saab and Audi will both be priced close to their respective sedans so it might be a tough sell since hatchback == economy in the US( not sure about Canada).


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> ...I think the Saab and Audi will both be priced close to their respective sedans so it might be a tough sell since hatchback == economy in the US( not sure about Canada).


In Canada, an E46 320i can be had for about $34,000 CDN. That's about the same price as a WRX. FWD A4s start just a bit higher. The Mazda 3 is priced in the low $20,000s. The Golf is priced between the low $20,000s to mid $30,000. There really isn't a huge price range to fit in the A3 or the 1 Series. Now, if the S3 or M1 are priced in the low to mid-40K, they will sell. :thumbup:

Ed


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Take the BMW front and put it on the Audi, add the BMW steering wheel to the Audi interior. :thumbup: 

The VW is ugly. :thumbdwn:


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

an Idrive in the 1 series......poor M3...the end is near


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Ed328Ci said:


> In Canada, an E46 320i can be had for about $34,000 CDN. That's about the same price as a WRX. FWD A4s start just a bit higher. The Mazda 3 is priced in the low $20,000s. The Golf is priced between the low $20,000s to mid $30,000. There really isn't a huge price range to fit in the A3 or the 1 Series. Now, if the S3 or M1 are priced in the low to mid-40K, they will sell. :thumbup:
> 
> Ed


interesting, also cant believe the 3 series is cheaper then the a4 :yikes: Is the 2.0l the I6 or 4cylinder?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

16hr Day said:


> an Idrive in the 1 series......poor M3...the end is near


I think it is at least optional


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> No, it's the iDrive/popup NAV that bugs me. The dash looks way too sparse for the stuff that's there to work without the pop-up (there's no radio display, even) and the VAG cars both have a nice MID, whereas the BMW only has dummy lights. Ironic, as E38/39/53 have a really nice in-cluster MID.


Yes, that would bug me too. I don't know why BMW can't just put a normal radio in cars w/ i-drive. I mean, do they really have to save that extra $5 that it costs for the radio display and buttons. :tsk: Or, do they truly think, in some amazing fit of delusion, that its a good idea to delete all the radio buttons and make you use i-drive? Even w/ the i-drive and wierd dash, its still better than an e60 interior (looks more expensive too).

Actually, I'm pretty sure i've seen a picture of a non-nav (non-i-drive) 1er. And, it seems to have a normal radio. That would be whwat I would get anyway, so my only real complaint would be the stupid dash styling. I wonder if you could retrofit the non-nav radio to an i-drive car.. probably. But, I'd probably only get a 1er if they made a 2 door version similar to the M2 drawing on the cover of automobile a few issues back. THe 5 door is a bit too ugly.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Of those 3, I'd take the 1er.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Huh...tough call. The color is bad for all 3 as I recall the 1 has some nice curves. In black it looks like a jelly-bean. Just like the other two.

Not a fan of the A3 station wagon. golf has a weird bend where the hood meets the passenger compartment. I guess the 1 by default.

Interior...BMW. The fewer buttons, knobs, etc, the better.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> interesting, also cant believe the 3 series is cheaper then the a4 :yikes: Is the 2.0l the I6 or 4cylinder?


It's a small inline 6. I like it.

Ed


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Audi rear looks the best, BMW profile looks the best.

Interiors are closer, and I can't really pick one because there are issues I have with all three. I think the 1er without iDrive would win, though. :thumbup: 

Now we just have to solve the little problem of the 1er US availability, and enthusiasts will be all set. Maybe we should convince all our friends to go buy the A3...


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> BMW 1 Series - Audi A3 - VW Golf


Once again the Bangle-ized rear end just looks all wrong. The trunk/hatch looks like it came from another car and was thrown on. It doesn't even seem to fit on the car...it is almost as if there is a seperate design group for the trunk/hatch and they just stick it on the car at the end of the production line. :tsk:


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

I don't know about you guys/gals, but I think that the side of the new VW golf looks like a Chevy Aveo. Gross. 

Alex


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Kaz said:


> Audi exterior with Golf interior. The new Audi steering wheel is awful.


 :stupid:

...as long as the Audi exterior is black.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Loving that New Audi A3 :thumbup: even loving the new front !!

That Audi steering wheel on the other hand is :thumbdwn: 

The 1er just doesn't look as nice IMO ... I think it is the 3rd rear window that the Audi has that makes it look better ...


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> Loving that New Audi A3 :thumbup: even loving the new front !!
> 
> That Audi steering wheel on the other hand is :thumbdwn:
> 
> The 1er just doesn't look as nice IMO ... I think it is the 3rd rear window that the Audi has that makes it look better ...


I don't remember what I said before, but for exterior, here is my ranking:

1. 1er
2. A3
3. Golf

Interiorwise, none really appeal to me, but I'd take a Golf interior if the console were more driver-oriented. The A3 is nice but I don't like the circular vents. The BMW is spartan which can be good and bad, but I'd like to see it in person. It's acceptable as is, though I tried iDrive again today while at a dealership and HATED it. Even my gf hated it. She did, however, like the M3 'vert. "Why don't you get this car?" :banana:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

swchang said:


> She did, however, like the M3 'vert. "Why don't you get this car?" :banana:


Sweeeeeet! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

operknockity said:


> Sweeeeeet! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Haha, that's quite a number of years off, though. I'd still rather get a Miata, though. :thumbup:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> Take the BMW front and put it on the Audi, add the BMW steering wheel to the Audi interior. :thumbup:


Yeah I am with you on that. I like the side profile of the Audi vs the 1er, just seems to flow better.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

gojira-san said:


> Yeah I am with you on that. I like the side profile of the Audi vs the 1er, just seems to flow better.


The Audi has a classic look to it, but the 1er looks more fresh. Plus, although I like wagons, the Audi just looks more like a wagon than a hatch. I dunno, I really like the 1er profile. :dunno:


----------

